# Campsite Map & Aires in the Photo gallery



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I have noticed that there are a lot of Photos of Aires in the Motorhome Photo Gallery, but that the Aries have not been entered in the Campsite Database / Map, is there a reason for this? Or could someone go through the Aire/Stellplats photos and add them to the database or PM the owners and ask them to add them?

Ralph


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

a job for sallytraffic me thinks, me thinks he may tell me to sod off !!
so any offers thats one big job


----------

